# New Toy



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

been lookin to trade a .45 that i didn't like shooting and i finally found one worthy of the trade. Its a Sig Sauer P250 compact in 9mm. It is a DAO, but it only has a 5.5-6.5 lb trigger pull, obviously its not as fast as a semi auto but it can rattle them off fairly quickly (on target) if need be. And talk about easy to clean in around a minute you can have it into 7-8 pieces and ready to clean. I wanted a gun that i could also use as a carry gun for when i get my permit, which will be soon.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

whats a dao?


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Double Action Only


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice looking gun..I have been thinking about getting another 9MM or .40 before things get really hairy.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

this gun comes in .40, 357 sig and .45 also


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Nice looking gun..I have been thinking about getting another 9MM or .40 before things get really hairy.


and its going too soon...

hey powerstrokin73, you said its not as fast as a semi auto??? looks like you posted a pict of a semi auto.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

ez, that pic is the actual gun i bought it looks like a semi auto but its double action only. They look the same its just in the way they work on the inside. In a way it is a semi auto IMO because of the light trigger pull to re-fire it. I'll report on how it shoots monday after a weekend of shooting. ~Evin~


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

ezbite said:


> and its going too soon...
> 
> hey powerstrokin73, you said its not as fast as a semi auto??? looks like you posted a pict of a semi auto.


I have been looking around a little nothing to serious yet, everytime I go to a shop it seems like the lines keep getting longer and longer, one of my first impressions after this whole thing started was that people who might have never bought a gun before or who might have thought about it once or twice in there adult life are now running to the gunshop.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

If it doesn't have a revolving cylinder, and it feed a round(s) into the chamber from a magazine after you pull the trigger and fire it, then isn't it a semi auto? 

Wikipedia:
A semi-automatic pistol is a type of handgun that can be fired in semi-automatic mode, firing one cartridge for each pull of the trigger. This type of firearm uses a single chamber and a single barrel, which remain in a fixed linear orientation relative to each other while being fired and reloaded semi-automatically. Some terms that have been, or still are, used as synonyms for semi-automatic pistol are "automatic pistol", "self-loading pistol", "autopistol", and "autoloader".

A semi-automatic pistol functions by using the energy from the recoil of a single round of ammunition to extract and eject a fired cartridge from the pistol's chamber and load an unfired round from a magazine into the chamber for the next shot. Most types of semi-automatic pistols rely on a removable magazine for supplying new ammunition to reload the chamber to be able to fire the gun again. The removable magazine is typically located inside a hand grip.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im getting the feeling hes trying to get across to us its a DAO, not a SA (single action) or DA (double action). its a semi auto for sure. all striker fired autos are going to be DAO. i have a ruger p85 that is DA meaning i can pull back the hammer with my thumb or cycle the slide to set up my first shot or squeeze the trigger and the hammer will cock and fire the first shot. however, i remember reading something a while back where taurus (i think) was comming out with a DA striker fired auto, they were marketing it as second strike capability, meaning if your striker strikes the chamberen round and the round is a dud, squeeze the trigger and you'll get a second strike on that chambered round.

i went to sigs website and it does have a spurless hammer and firing pin, no striker. it is a pretty neat concept, why just change the back strap when you can change the whole frame? makes it more user friendly to all.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I'm not the best when eplaining stuff like this...I'm probably confusing everybody. when you load this pistol you do it just like any other semi auto pistol.. magazine in--release slide--aim pull the trigger(all the way to get it to fire)-- release trigger- pull trigger(all the way) and if fires again


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

powerstrokin73 said:


> I'm not the best when eplaining stuff like this...I'm probably confusing everybody. when you load this pistol you do it just like any other semi auto pistol.. magazine in--release slide--aim pull the trigger(all the way to get it to fire)-- release trigger- pull trigger(all the way) and if fires again


Exactly, you load it, release the slide, the slide chambers a round, release the safety, you fire by pulling the trigger. And the process is automatically repeated on it's own after each trigger pull. Hence the meaning a double action pistol. A single action you would have to pull the hammer back after each shot. A fully auto you would just pull the trigger and waste a lot of your money real fast, but you have a ton of fun doing it


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

yea ok sorry bout all the misunderstanding. anyways should i send the warranty card or jus hold onto it? My grandfather who bought many many guns i think rarely sent the warranty card in. In fact the guns that he bought and i still have still have all the paper work from the day they were bought warranty card included. If i don't send it in are they going to stand behind the gun later down the road if i were to have a problem? this is the first pistol and third gun i've bought on my own since i inhereted all my other ones and i don't know really how to go about everything any help would be great!!! ~Evin~


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I would send it in. If they would ever have a recall on it, they will send you a notice. And if you don't it "may" possibly affect the warranty. I have never ran into any issues with that. I have had an issue with an 870 recall years ago. I don't even remember what it was for now. I'm old lol


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

k thanks Toxic


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

probably do it online too


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

yea probably but my computer is at work on their server and it has everything weapons related blocked so i can get to Sig's site so i'll just mail it no big deal its already filled out. once again thanks. i will post a report of how it shoots monday.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

A single action pistol does not mean you have to pull the hammer back every time. Your first shot you have to cock the hammer but after you fire the pistol the gun will cycle and recock the hammer. Unless you are dealing with a revolver. 

Nice sig. What was the 45 you traded for it?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

ODNR3723 said:


> A single action pistol does not mean you have to pull the hammer back every time. Your first shot you have to cock the hammer but after you fire the pistol the gun will cycle and recock the hammer. Unless you are dealing with a revolver.


And I was referring to a revolver.  I was just trying to explain the different types of actions. I didn't want to totally confuse him with one lesson : )


----------

